# Ideas about what GSP was talking about



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

So what I am even more interested in than if GSP is retiring which after the post fight conference, and even more the post fight media scrum, doesnt sound like hes thinking about retiring at all.

Honestly if you listen to the Joe Rogan Podcast when GSP was on it saying he loses time a lot which seems strange, very strange because he didnt want to talk about it too much and was vague about it. It almost sounded like when people describe being abducted by aliens.

So what are the issues hes facing? Could it be as simple as he feels he is disrespected by a lot of fans and media and he puts in all this work and after every fight he feels hes criticized to much, or could it be he really does have a major issue, or something strange happens to him that he doesnt feel he can tell anyone about?

Could he have something like a baby on the way? 
Family issues?
Under appreciated?
Losing interest in fighting?
Or could he have the issue he was talking about on the podcast still affecting him and he doesnt want to sound crazy but does want to take some time off to investigate what happened to him?


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

I reckon hes dedicated so much of his time to mma that he needs time out for his personal life. Problem is he has the belt so hes more restricted as to the amount of time he can take off.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd like to know what the deal is with his eyes. Always with the eyes, in between rounds, end of fights, he's always got this scared rabbit look going on, and often mutters that he can't see.

It's honestly happened in about 3-4 fights in recent years


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

My 1st reaction watching live was that he had his ass kicked, wasn't thinking clearly and had an emotional reaction to the loudest boos he has ever heard. As soon as the booing started he said he couldn't remember what happened. It really looked like his head wasn't clear and his feelings were hurt. Seriously.

Either that or he's coming out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SO... my guess is that Georges literally didn't know what he was talking about.

...or he's gay.


somebody must have something else.....????

anybody? anything?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I seriously think he's gay. Rogan is trying to get him to speak up, it all seemed strange. Dana says his problems are not even bad, he says it's George making a deal out of it.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Ludinator said:


> I seriously think he's gay. Rogan is trying to get him to speak up, it all seemed strange. Dana says his problems are not even bad, he says it's George making a deal out of it.


You might be right. And honestly if that's the case, Dana is right, it's not a big deal at all... with a fighter as high profile as GSP, it that is the case it will make national headlines... but we are thankfully closer and closer to a society that really couldn't care less, everyday.

Or it could be just the opposite, maybe he wants to marry a women and start punching out kids. He did say he loves kids and wants a bunch of them in the build up show.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

He did mention in the interview about coming out.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Ya maybe he is gay but I think hes made comments about women before but now that I think about it I dont know if hes ever had a GF or at least a serious one.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL I don't think GSP is gay, he has said before that he has a ton of sex before his fights and he doesn't understand people who abstain before a fight.
Although come to think of it he never said sex with women specifically...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So then... Johny hit him so hard, he accidentally came out of the closet?

But seriously, that would be huge. I can't blame him for being scared and unsure what to do but ...I think... if it were true...it could make him the biggest sports star in the world. And curse him with being the face of gay rights for his generation.

Think about it. That's not just a gay athlete. That's the best fighter in the world . And he's gay. Mainstream media will have a ****ing party like if they caught Oprah in bed with Sarah Palin


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol at gsp being gay I've had lunch and dinner with him and several friends twice and he could not stop talking about ***** not even joking.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He's burnt out. And his heart really isn't there anymore. This shouldn't be taken as "GSP has no heart". That's a completely different statement and far from the truth. But it's become obvious as of late that GSP isn't in love with fighting like he used to be. 

People seem to forget that GSP has been fighting top tier competition for a decade now. It's not a case of him working his way up through lower tier organizations and making the big time in his mid-to-late twenties. GSP was fighting the Matt Hughes and BJ Penns of the world in his early twenties, and he has been ever since. I imagine 10 years of battling world class fighters is simply catching up with him. People comment about how young he is without ever acknowledging how long he's actually been doing this. 

That and it may very well be a disrespect issue. If I'm GSP and I'm in there taking punishment like I have in my last few fights, only to be disrespected by the media, the fans, nobodies online, and my own bloody boss, I'm less and less inclined to stick around. Dana ripped into GSP last night like it was his fault the decision went the way it did, and he's constantly leaving GSP out of the top three P4P discussion. People love to criticize, but the fact is GSP gets his arse kicked for our entertainment. And there's a large segment out there who don't even show him the tiniest shred of respect. I'd have told them all to stick it long ago.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Lol at gsp being gay I've had lunch and dinner with him and several friends twice and he could not stop talking about ***** not even joking.


that's what you do when you're in the closet. I had doubts but This proves it. :wink03:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

^yeah I've known quite a few gay guys (that were in the closet) that talked about getting a girlfriend/laid all the time and when they did it was awkward as hell.

I've been rocked so hard that I temporarily lost perspective and had memory loss. Let me tell you, it can be a scary thing not knowing what's going on. You could see it in his eyes at the end of the fight he was lost. The fact that he was at the post-fight conference is crazy considering he probably felt like he almost just died.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Joe rogan acted like he knows what's going on.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> LOL I don't think GSP is gay, he has said before that he has a ton of sex before his fights and he doesn't understand people who abstain before a fight.
> Although come to think of it he never said sex with women specifically...


Yep exactly lol. I mean its just wierd that its obviously something hes been thinking about losing sleep over, and like someone else stated Dana says its really not a big deal but to George it is. That leaves out family members being sick or anything. Its just really strange.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe he likes men and women.

And LOL at anyone who thinks all UFC fans would be immediately accepting. The "Just Bleed", racist, and homophobic UFC fans do exist. I could completely understand why Georges would be afraid to come out were he in fact gay.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rabakill said:


> ^yeah I've known quite a few gay guys (that were in the closet) that talked about getting a girlfriend/laid all the time and when they did it was awkward as hell.
> 
> I've been rocked so hard that I temporarily lost perspective and had memory loss. Let me tell you, *it can be a scary thing not knowing what's going on. You could see it in his eyes at the end of the fight he was lost*. The fact that he was at the post-fight conference is crazy considering he probably felt like he almost just died.


I really think this is it. or the reason whatever "it" is came out the way it did. When he realized he was being booed he didn't know why or remember what had just happened.Perfect time to stick a mike and camera in his face.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> that's what you do when you're in the closet. I had doubts but This proves it. :wink03:


lol you might be on to something


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Maybe he likes men and women.
> 
> And LOL at anyone who thinks all UFC fans would be immediately accepting. The "Just Bleed", racist, and homophobic UFC fans do exist. I could completely understand why Georges would be afraid to come out were he in fact gay.


Undisputable truth. However that is the same truth you face in any and every aspect of life. With GSP though, you're dealing with arguably the most recognizable figure in MMA world wide.

Recently a professional wrestler came out of the closet. This particular guy is what they refer to as a "mid card" talent. He's on TV, and he's famous, and has been met with 95% strong support from not only his peers but the wrestling audience and mainstream media. But like I said, this guys status is WWE would be comaparible to a Rick Story in MMA, well known, but not a headliner. GSP coming out would be the equivalent of John Cena coming out, it woudl shock the world.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And LOL at anyone who thinks all UFC fans would be immediately accepting. The "Just Bleed", racist, and homophobic UFC fans do exist.


'
yeah, but they are about as smart as a washcloth so their opinions on anything more relevant than choosing which beer to down on fight night is irrelevant.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hellholming said:


> '
> yeah, but they are about as smart as a washcloth so their opinions on anything more relevant than choosing which beer to down on fight night is irrelevant.


Doesn't matter, to the UFC they're revenue and like it or not they're a big, big part of it.


Honestly I don't think Georges is gay. If he is, I don't give a shit. I think it may have more to do with a mental health issue. Listen to the Joe Rogan Podcast with him on it. He talks about missing chunks of time and memory loss. I think it may be a disease that's getting progressively worse.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I think it may have more to do with a mental health issue. Listen to the Joe Rogan Podcast with him on it. He talks about missing chunks of time and memory loss. I think it may be a disease that's getting progressively worse.


could be. maybe he has some sort of a alzheimer's thing where it gets worse as he gets older.. Then again, Dana said it isn't as big of an issue as GSP thinks it is, so it can't be anything that serious.

that podcast was interesting though.


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

Going out on a limp and a close friend or family member has cancer. His parents both still alive?


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

GSP said he has stuff going on in his personal life and has to make a point in his life.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

A woman is pregnant with his child.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 5, 2013)

Going by his recent pre-fight interview with Helwani, he says that while retirement is a reality at some point, he doesn't know if its one week or ten years from now, and that right now he is planning his next fight, not a retirement.

He also mentions the big announcement he might disclose at the fight, something he has been hinting at since summer with Helwani. It wasn't a spontaneous "this is my last fight" quote that we've heard from several different fighters after they get beat up in a match. It's actually something that's been brewing in his mind for a while.

It could be something serious, like a health related issue with himself or relatives. Possibly related to his odd revelation of "time-lapses" that happen during his daily life. Whatever it is he wants to be vocal about it, and its good that Rogan tried to get it out of him. I don't think he said everything he wanted to say, but the door has been opened wider.

Helwani interview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty5rH5Gku4A


----------



## Swpp (Nov 17, 2013)

Ahahahahahahha are you guys really took a troll's comment and ran with it ))
From what Dana said after he talked to GSP doesnt seems to be something that big , still a pers prob but he'll be able to fight whenever so we shouldnt care !
You can see that GSP like to give his best at everything maybe he though that its time for a family and whats to give it his full attention .


----------



## Killer_Z (Nov 20, 2011)

These are the thoughts of a huge GSP fan:

*Likely not  one of the following*

1) Health - it cannot be his health or he would not have fought, nor would he have fought as well as he did (regardless of the decision, GSP fought well, took a beating, and kept going).

2) Family's health - Dana kept playing down GSP's personal issue saying "it's not that big of a deal". There is no way Dana would say something like this if it had to do with a health issue surrounding a family member. It would be too difficult for someone to refer to that as "not that big of a deal".

*Likely one of the following:*

1) Dissapointment in himself - all athletes that once dominated their game go through this ....GSP may be struggling with the simple fact that wins do not come easy for him anymore, and that his inability to KO or submit an opponent is no longer a statement that his "haters" make, but a reality that is frustrating him. He has expressed major dissapointment in his last few wins because of the same.

2) Female trouble - another poster posted something on this thread that I agree could be a possibility. He may have gotten a woman pregnant. Very common for stars and athletes, and understandable how this can mess with one's head.

3) Trouble with the law - highly doubtful but still a possibility that he is facing a lawsuit of some sort, or even criminal charges being threated against him.

Regardless, I hope he overcomes whatever is on his mind. Love him or hate him, he has done a tremendous amount for this sport, and is a class act.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mark me down for I think he is a homosexual. 

Probably did not want to come out earlier because it may ruin his brand. Now towards the end, he may come out. 

He should just come out. People would embrace him.


----------



## Swpp (Nov 17, 2013)

btw , isnt this blonde chick his girlfriend? cuz I saw her in the audience at this event too getting super excited when gsp took johnny down.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

I saw a picture of both of them together before, she seems like a past or present girlfriend.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Always rumours, got friends in Montreal and he's the coolest kat out there. He's the type that'll buy a round of drinks for everyone even if he doesn't know ya. Pretty sure he likes his ladies, fact is he lives a spartan lifestyle and has dedicated his existence to this sport. 

Me thinks he was planning on retiring after the W. Now it might be a year long sabbatical as what Ariel tweeted.

I did mention this before that GSP is the only champ without a family or wife and kids that I know of. Maybe DC is the other. It's an isolated existence when all you do is train, eat, spar, diet, interviews, press conference, fight, then repeat day in and day out everyday 365 x how many years. He's a multi millionaire, he's literally a rags to riches story. What's next? I say he wants to relax, take a vacation and start a family. 

But, before he truly retires I would like to see him face the GOAT.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> But, before he truly retires I would like to see him face the GOAT.


I don't know that Chael could make less than 185.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Let me think....


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Prob got some random hoe pregnant and now she's after his cash. That would bum me out a I dint make 12 mil a year!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

My initial thought was family troubles - rumors have been swirling about his dad being really sick on several occasions, might be something to it.

Then last nights press conference happened. GSP said things like “I can’t sleep at night now, I’m going crazy" and “I have issues. I need to relax. I need to get out for a while.” Sounds more like the years of training is wearing him out, might even indicate some minor concussions that have been ignored for a bit too long.

Whatever the case is - I hope he gives himself and/or his family priority and get everything sorted out. I'd hate to see a soon-to-be legendary fighter like himself become punch-drunk or worn out like we've seen other fighters end up (Both MMA and boxing).

As for the whole homosexual rumor - I don't think that's it. First, why would that require a break? Second, why make such a big deal about it if he was hesitant to reveal it in the first place?

Of course if that turns out to be true (Which I think is very unlikely) I'll have to eat my words. Regardless, I'd be 100% supportive if he did come out, especially in a sport as macho as MMA.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Possibly this is the first decision that went his way he truly thought he lost, and he doesn't know what to do with that.

But 'personal' is usually family. Illness, divorce, pregnancy issue (ie, NOT girlfriend)


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> My initial thought was family troubles - rumors have been swirling about his dad being really sick on several occasions, might be something to it.
> 
> Then last nights press conference happened. GSP said things like “I can’t sleep at night now, I’m going crazy" and “I have issues. I need to relax. I need to get out for a while.” Sounds more like the years of training is wearing him out, might even indicate some minor concussions that have been ignored for a bit too long.
> 
> ...


I think you are spot on!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think that GSP knew what he was saying.

For the 1st time in his career, he wasn't the better fighter inside the octogon and that must have caused lots of confusion in his head. A whole different reality that he never lived in.
He probably is just realizing that right now, that he'his career is on the down side and that there's a new king of the jungle.

I believe GSP will never fight again after getting his brain so damaged as he did last night.
You can see by the several interviews he did over the years,
that he values very much his mental welfare, so i believe he will choose not to put himself at risk anymore!

Will always love the guy, he truly is one of the best ever,
and i think that overall he's a better fighter than Hendricks,
but Hendricks just has his number and he's riding a much better peak than GSP is right now.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, after watching the Helwani interview that Ultimate posted, Im Pretty sure I got it figured out almost 100%. 

After the fight when Rogan was interviewing GSP and he said "I need to make a point and he needs a vacation and all that stuff" Im sure he was upset that Dana and Lorenzo did not back him up with the Vada Wada stuff,and I tend to agree. 

GSP is such a company man and puts so much work, time and effort into doing the best he can that I'm sure it really bothered him and felt like a slap in the face when Dana made the comment about how they both looked silly. I'm sure GSP was obsessing over it and probably was having issues sleeping because Dana did not handle the whole testing stuff different and back GSP. 

Fast forward to the Press Conference Dana hasn't had a chance to talk to GSP yet and hes upset and doesn't know WTF GSP was saying after the fight. Dana says what he said. 

Then Dana gets a chance to talk to GSP in Private probably says GSP WTF. GSP then Probably says I am Not Imprezzed wit your response to my Vada Wada business. Dana says Sorry GSP.

Fast forward to the Post fight Media Scrum Dana comes back all happy saying its not a big deal and whatnot.

BAMF!!!!!!! figured it out. I can sleep. Peace I'm out!!!!!!!!:thumb01:

Oh ya pretty sure GSP is not gay and uses that huge banana boat dong on Bitches, who ARE IMPREZZED WIT HIS PERFORMUNZZ!!!!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Jason's got this whole thread on lock, lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why on earth would people even think he was gay unless its homephobic hate? There is no reason, rumors or evidence to suggest that being a remote possibility. How does one connect dots from fighter taking time off to him being gay? Is Nick Diaz also gay because there is just as much evidence of it being true, We have all the same reasons to believe it.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

nothing he said even remotely hinted at him being gay or coming out of the closet.. really? what is wrong with you ppl?


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Let me think....



lolol i got all the way to the 4th page hoping nobody had said it hehe

its ALIENS for sure :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Iv seen pics of GSP in pool with bitches on his lap and surrounding him while all the other man are to the side circle jerking each other.

GSP aint gay.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL Why does everybody want GSP to be gay so much? I thought GSP already made his personal problems pretty clear on Joe Rogans Podcast. From Dana talking about how he freaks out about everything, and how he makes the the smallest things a big deal, I think its safe to say that the events in this video pretty much sum up all of GSPs personal problems...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> W Is Nick Diaz also gay because there is just as much evidence of it being true, We have all the same reasons to believe it.


Well he does have that lisp.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure why everyone is getting so wound up about people suggesting GSP might be gay? 

It's not like people are suggesting he might be a Peadophile or something, chill out.



OMFG!!!!!! GSP iz da pedo!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL!!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> Not sure why everyone is getting so wound up about people suggesting GSP might be gay?
> 
> It's not like people are suggesting he might be a Peadophile or something, chill out.
> 
> ...


omfg you figured it ou!!! GSP DID SOME PEDO STUFF AND HIS GUILY CONSCIENCE CAUGHT UP TO HIM AND HE CANT SLEEP AT NIGHT!!!

OMFG!!

And Dana White was there too and is used to doing that stuff so thats why he says GSPs problems arnt that bad. Cause it used to eat away at him too but then eventually he embraced his Pedo side. 

Well its a theory with no evidence just like GSP being gay. That said if GSP was gay i would be very disappointed if he was a bottom. I hope atleast the gay version of GSP does the stuffing. Hard to imagine GSP laying there and biting the pillow as a man slams into him repeatedly. (Haha you just pictured that in your head)


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I think GSP might be having some mental health problems.

I remember him being on Rogan's podcast talking about how hours would just be missing from his memory almost on a daily basis.
Didnt he also say on the post fight conference that he couldnt sleep anymore?

Wether its some sort of anxiety from being at the top for so long with people gunning for you, then having fans telling you that you suck because you dont finish fights. Im sure the daily pressure must be insane being a champion for this long.
Or you know, maybe Its from fighting\training for the last decade, he never rests. I dont know, but I have a feeling this is about mental health.

Either way, ever since he had his surgery I feel like he's become slower, less explosive and worse cardio wise. He's had a long career, made his moneys. 
Now I hope he retires on top. We dont need to see another legend getting knocked out at the end of his career.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I think he needs time to comfort Rory in Hawaii after they both lost on a Honeymoon Vacation:dunno:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> I think he needs time to comfort Rory in Hawaii after they both lost on a Honeymoon Vacation:dunno:


I'm sure that would put all the gay rumors to rest.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

> TMZ:
> Georges St-Pierre will take a break from the UFC to handle 2 major personal crises -- his father is dying and he got a woman pregnant and doesn't want her to have the baby ... TMZ Sports has learned.
> 
> GSP repeatedly made cryptic remarks after his controversial win Saturday over Johny Hendricks at UFC 167 -- telling Joe Rogan he needed to step away from the sport to deal with personal issues.
> ...


Link:
http://www.tmz.com/2013/11/18/georges-st-pierre-pregnancy-illness-derail-ufc-fighter/#ixzz2l11O3AGb

Not sure if thats complete BS or not.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Link:
> http://www.tmz.com/2013/11/18/georges-st-pierre-pregnancy-illness-derail-ufc-fighter/#ixzz2l11O3AGb
> 
> Not sure if thats complete BS or not.


Not the first rumor of his dad being sick so I would not write it off do quick. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TMZ is a pile of trash. Rumours about his Dad being sick have circulated before which is probably where they got that from. The pregnancy thing sounds like a complete lie.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Not the first rumor of his dad being sick so I would not write it off do quick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App





K R Y said:


> TMZ is a pile of trash. Rumours about his Dad being sick have circulated before which is probably where they got that from. The pregnancy thing sounds like a complete lie.


Yeah i seriously doubt Dana White would say "GSPs problems arnt as bad as he thinks they are" if GSPs dad was dying. Imo watching someone you love dying right infront of you for a prolonged time is one of the worst problems a person can have.

But who knows.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd say that was complete BS. Ime sure his team came out and said him, and his family are healthy. Maybe he has some sort of lawsuit against him, old management or something.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i seriously doubt Dana White would say "GSPs problems arnt as bad as he thinks they are" if GSPs dad was dying. Imo watching someone you love dying right infront of you for a prolonged time is one of the worst problems a person can have.
> 
> But who knows.


Bit behind the times as I've had zero internet until today for about a week, had no idea Dana said that. Never mind then


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i seriously doubt Dana White would say "GSPs problems arnt as bad as he thinks they are" if GSPs dad was dying.


You can't always be certain with ol' DW :laugh:


----------



## jamesubrown1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Sounds goog.......raise01:


----------

